# Ventilation in Top Bar and Long Horizontal Hive



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Mine have a top entrance. The KTBH has no SBB and no other entrance. The TTBH has a SBB with a tray in it for winter.


----------



## ClatsOre (Jul 27, 2004)

I make my tops from 3/8 ply wood with 1 by 8 pine on both ends and across the center then fill in the out side with pieces 1 by 8 about 1/16 to 1/8 short of filling the gap from end pieces and the center piece this will give you a dead air space down the center. Put screen over 1/16 or the 1/8 gaps and the center dead air space, than I put 1/8 paneling with small holes drilled in the center over the dead air space that is cut to just go inside the hive lip. It rains about 366 days a year here in the rain forest so you to vent your hive to prevent condensation and with a long or TBH you have a larger top to spread out what condensation you do have.


----------



## chemistbert (Mar 4, 2004)

My hives had no issues this winter and all they have is one 3/4" hole in the end near the bottom. I use metal roofs so they leave some empty space above the bars but otherwise the bees do it all for themselves. I think TBHs are a lot more like a natural cavity than Langs so the bees have an easier time of it.


----------



## Scot Mc Pherson (Oct 12, 2001)

Ventilation is just as or more important for wintering as it is for hot summers.

One ventilation hole in the rear of the hive should be more than enough to allow the bees to draw air in from and through to the front entrance.


----------



## Scrach (May 10, 2005)

Hi.. thank you all for your comments...
But...I see that all of you talk about SBB or ventilation at the buttom of the hive.
In Langs we leave small opening at the top, above frames to have the wet air go up (just logical circulation - air goes in below the frames and up/out). In top bar hives becouse the bars are next to each other, there is absolut zero air going out. I have seen on John D. Satterfeid web page http://www2.gsu.edu/~biojdsx/main.htm that he make a 3/8"/3/4" noches in the bars.
I'm just wondering if anyone has any experiance with this kinde of opennig.
Regards..


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Hi.. thank you all for your comments...
But...I see that all of you talk about SBB or ventilation at the buttom of the hive.

My KTBH has no vent at the bottom and no SBB and it works fine.

>In top bar hives becouse the bars are next to each other, there is absolut zero air going out. 

The bees seem to manage fine.

>I have seen on John D. Satterfeid web page http://www2.gsu.edu/~biojdsx/main.htm that he make a 3/8"/3/4" noches in the bars.

Those are to allow traffic for supers.

>I'm just wondering if anyone has any experiance with this kinde of opennig.

I have made them several times. I think they are more work than they are worth and prefer the top opening system I have that forces them through the super.


----------



## Scrach (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Michael !
You are big help here...

Scrach (Mark)


----------

